# side marker lights...



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

yea does anyone know where i could find some clear side marker lights for my 93 altima se....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I do believe that any set of side markers will work. Most auto parts stores carry these. If you see a pair that you really like on a different car (non-Nissan even), check a junkyard where you can get them for cheap.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you mean these?
http://www.matrixracing.com/BI3191Details.htm









Troy


----------



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

*matrixracing.com*



altima704 said:


> yea does anyone know where i could find some clear side marker lights for my 93 altima se....


Hi,
I haved used matrixracing.com before and have never been disappointed with them. :thumbup:


----------

